# Persian/Urdu: اعجازِ سخن



## iskander e azam

شرکا ئے محفل!
اس جملے پر غور کیجیے:

آج مجھے اعجازِ سخن کے لیے منتخب کر کے جو اعزازِ سخن دیا گیا ہے، سوچ کی آزادی اقدار کی بربادی نہیں۔
احمد سجاد بابر کی "شعلہ و شبنم"، ۲۰۱۵، ص ۱۲۶، س ۹۔۱۰

میں نے انٹرنیٹ کی تلاش کی لیکن جو ہٹ ملیں وہ فارسی میں تھیں اور میں فارسی جانتا نہیں۔
میں ’اعجاز‘ اور ’سخن‘ کے معانی جانتا ہوں لیکن جب وہ جوڑ کر ترکیب بنتے ہیں اُس ترکیب کے معنی نہیں سمجھ میں آتی۔
کوئی مدد کر سکتا ہے؟
بہت شکریہ۔
اسکندر


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Meaning of اعجاز_سخن | Rekhta

Here is an outline of a book titled exactly like that (but you have to press "Read More" to access it):
بُک شیلف - ایکسپریس اردو


----------



## iskander e azam

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Meaning of اعجاز_سخن | Rekhta
> 
> Here is an outline of a book titled exactly like that (but you have to press "Read More" to access it):
> بُک شیلف - ایکسپریس اردو



Monsieur, 

The first link gives the meaning of اعجازِ سخن as 'revelation of poetry' which I think is dubious.

The second link we have اعجازِ سخن being used as a pun as the author's name is اعجاز رضوی and so his book's title is 'the poetry of aijaz'. 

Thank you for your help.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

My Urdu professor says it means "the magic of speech, the miracle of speech".


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> Monsieur,
> 
> The first link gives the meaning of اعجازِ سخن as 'revelation of poetry' which I think is dubious.
> 
> The second link we have اعجازِ سخن being used as a pun as the author's name is اعجاز رضوی and so his book's title is 'the poetry of aijaz'.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Alex


If it meant the poetry of I3jaaz, it should be suxan-i-i3jaaz and NOT the other way round.


----------



## iskander e azam

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> My Urdu professor says it means "the magic of speech, the miracle of speech".



You have an Urdu Professor?

Very nice!

With your additional input, I am getting more of a understanding of the phrase.

Alex


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor said:


> If it meant the poetry of I3jaaz, it should be suxan-i-i3jaaz and NOT the other way round.



اس کے لیے شکریہِ قریشپور صاحب۔


----------



## marrish

iskander e azam said:


> used as a pun


The pun in your quoted sentence is the particularly good word-play on _i3jaaz-e-suxan_ and _i3zaaz-e-suxan_.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

iskander e azam said:


> You have an Urdu Professor?
> 
> Very nice!


Let me qualify what I said: I know a couple of persons, who are Urdu professors, to whom I sometimes recur to clarify doubts. I don't take classes with them (they would be doing a lousy job, given the nullity of my Urdu).

Regarding your question, his complete answer was that:
 اعجازِ
means literally: miracle, pride, honor etc.

and that
سخن has very wide meanings but in general it is: speaking, speech, dialogue

so
اعجازِ سخن
could be
"miracle of speech - magic of speech", but it would be heavily dependent on the context.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Furthermore, he says that, in your quote, اعجازِ سخن could either refer to what he is saying, or to the name of an event, not given by the context.
I quote him:

_Today, you have honored me with an opportunity to address and deliver some good words. (AIJAZ E SUKHAN may be the name of that event for which he has been selected) Name of Event 

if so, then it may be translated as "Today you have selected me to address in AIJAZ E SUKHAN and it is actually an honor for me to speak here"_


----------



## iskander e azam

Monsieur,

Thank you for your further posts.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## marrish

Well Iskandar-e-azam Saahib – it's you who can add some clarifying background and more context, since you left everyone guessing and speculating 

(BTW I was thinking of a function/mushaa3irah or something of the kind as one option as well).


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish said:


> Well Iskandar-e-azam Saahib – it's you who can add some clarifying background and more context, since you left everyone guessing and speculating
> 
> (BTW I was thinking of a function/mushaa3irah or something of the kind as one option as well).



جس کتاب سے یہ اقتباس آتا ہے وہ تقریروں کی کتاب تھی۔ اور یہ تقریروں بنی بنائی تھیں۔ ادیب کا مشورہ تھا کہ موقع مل جائے تو استعمال کیجئے۔


----------



## Stranger_

ای به تو مخصوص اعجاز سخن 
*انوری *

Oh the one who possesses the "miracle of speech" i.e. God


----------



## iskander e azam

Stranger_ said:


> ای به تو مخصوص اعجاز سخن
> *انوری *
> 
> Oh the one who possesses the "miracle of speech" i.e. God




stranger,
Thank you for this contribution.
Best wishes,
Alex


----------

